# I was blessed with 2, 2 week old Nubian doelings today



## SlapHappy (Mar 27, 2014)

and they are beautiful! 




























Thunder (the brown one) is a little thinner than Star but she is eating well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What cutie pies!


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

They are both so cute! And I just LOVE Thunder! So beautiful!!! Congratulations


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

Very nice! We may be sharing a namesake, Thunder is one of the names we have chosen depending on what we are blessed with when Skye kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute indeed


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Congrats...they are both really cute. I particularly like the brown one.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

adorable!


----------



## PowerPuffMama (Jan 8, 2013)

So cute! Congrats!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## SlapHappy (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks everyone

Now, if I can get Thunder to eat better and fatten up; I will worry less.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we have a thunder as well...our Lamancha buck is Nun Udder Dan Son of Thunder LOL..we just call him Thunder


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Congratulations! They are absolutely adorable  Thunder must be a popular name, I was going to name one of my kids Thunder too lol


----------



## CanucksStar-17 (May 3, 2013)

Are they purebred?


----------



## SlapHappy (Mar 27, 2014)

CanucksStar-17 said:


> Are they purebred?


I think there might be some alpine way back some where in the gene pool.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

I would bet money there is some alpine in there (it's the color, the shorter ears and the lack of a roman nose that make me say that, actually the faces look kind of dished), they are adorable! I love the brown one!


----------



## SlapHappy (Mar 27, 2014)

Haviris said:


> I would bet money there is some alpine in there (it's the color, the shorter ears and the lack of a roman nose that make me say that, actually the faces look kind of dished), they are adorable! I love the brown one!


What does dished mean?


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

The brown one has the prettiest colors ive ever seen oh my goodness shes gorgeous!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

If you look at the kid from the side, instead of being straight or convex, it dips in (like an arabian horse). It's not a bad thing, just the opposite of what a nubian should have (a convex/roman nose).


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I was thinking that one looked like it had some toggenburg, but whatever they are or have in them they are GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## AvyNatFarm (Oct 29, 2013)

So precious!!


----------



## SlapHappy (Mar 27, 2014)

Thanks for all the compliments. When I 1st saw them; I thought the brown one (Thunder) had the prettiest markings that I had seen on a goat. 

I hope she stays looking like that.


----------

